# Bolivar (Cuba) Belicosos Finos Cigar Review - Dolce Vita



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

One of the best if not the best,Great burn,great tastes Im
Lost for words

Read the full review here: Bolivar (Cuba) Belicosos Finos Cigar Review - Dolce Vita


----------

